# frustrated



## TRIPLE-J

so im down at the rocky the other day and im sitting in my truck getting warmed up watching a few guys catching fish.. and I noticed as they were catching them they were walking back to their cars and throwing them in their trunk...
didn't think anything of it till I noticed one guy had gone back 4 times...
and still fishing and going back to his car...then I started paying more attention and there was probably 3 or 4 guys all catching and doing the same thing...
all had WAYYYYYYY more than there 2...
really pissed me off to watch them doing that without even thinking about it...
not sure how many they ended up with cause I finally left


----------



## beaver

Did you call it in?


----------



## snag

Well why didn't you make the call to the metro parks? Posting after the fact won't stop them from doing it again and again, I would have walked to the car and took a pic of there license plate, and them ,that would have stirred something up for sure. Even could have called 1800 poacher.. with above info on the poachers


----------



## ohihunter2014

please tell us you got a plate number, picture or called the metro parks rangers or GW? its guys like this that rune it for all of us and i haven't even got a fish ye


----------



## TClark

Bitching about it does nothing to stop it!! Take action!


----------



## hailtothethief

Were they steelhead. Theres different kinds of fish in the rivers now. Some look like steelhead the only difference is the mouth.


----------



## beaver

hailtothethief said:


> Were they steelhead. Theres different kinds of fish in the rivers now. Some look like steelhead the only difference is the mouth.


Please elaborate.


----------



## hailtothethief

The buffaloes and white suckers are coming down now. Properly smoked they can be the bomb and theres no limit.


----------



## beaver

hailtothethief said:


> The buffaloes and white suckers are coming down now. Properly smoked they can be the bomb and theres no limit.


Right, I've heard they're good table fare. I don't think they look enough like steelhead to mistake them though. There are plenty more differences than just the mouths.


----------



## huntindoggie22

Why the need to take every fish to your car and hide it immediately after catching if you're doing no wrong?


----------



## Shad Rap

Not sure who's dumber...


----------



## Shad Rap

beaver said:


> Right, I've heard they're good table fare. I don't think they look enough like steelhead to mistake them though. There are plenty more differences than just the mouths.


From a distance I could see how a mistake could be made...regardless, why were they being put in a trunk...and why was someone just sitting there watching them do it.


----------



## hailtothethief

No pics of the steelhead there's no proof. I suspect there could be foul play but what proof is there? Ive mistaked plenty of suckers for steelhead at a distance til i saw the mouth. If its 4 guys they are legal at 8 steel. There's nothing criminal about carrying a few fish to the car at a time. They are heavy afterall.


----------



## DiverDux

This is a common practice, so common that wildlife LE has a term for it, "Trunking." 
When suspected illigal activity is observed, never confront the suspect or let him/her know that you are observing their activities. Just inconspicuously gather as much information as possible and call 1-800-POACHER. Let the LE professionals do their job.


----------



## hailtothethief

So, let's say the OP did immediately pick up on suspected criminals and report them, the location and their license plate. The fish police come down find the car. They pop the trunk find 25 steelhead. The bandits get fined and their fishing licenses revoked.


----------



## ohihunter2014

hailtothethief said:


> No pics of the steelhead there's no proof. I suspect there could be foul play but what proof is there? Ive mistaked plenty of suckers for steelhead at a distance til i saw the mouth. If its 4 guys they are legal at 8 steel. There's nothing criminal about carrying a few fish to the car at a time. They are heavy afterall.


only legal at 2 a piece though. One guy could have caught 4. That's like me shooting 8 squirrel with a limit of 6 per person and giving 2 to my buddy cause he only got 4.


----------



## Shad Rap

hailtothethief said:


> So, let's say the OP did immediately pick up on suspected criminals and report them, the location and their license plate. The fish police come down find the car. They pop the trunk find 25 steelhead. The bandits get fined and their fishing licenses revoked.


So you say nothing is illegal, then go on to say maybe it was illegal?...a hefty fine and losing your license, fish, fishing equipment is enough penalty for me...needs to be something done regardless...so you're saying just let them do it?..you confused me...


----------



## beaver

In my experience, the guys that you see committing crime getting a ticket isn't the real victory in cases like this. The real victory are all of the other people sitting around thinking about doing the same thing , deciding different after seeing the presence of the warden. 

A lot of "criminals" are just because of easy opportunity. We bought a piece of property that was owned by an absentee landowner and treated as public, even though it wasn't. It started by a group of guys trespassing, and nothing happening. Others saw that, and followed suit. Before you knew it, it might as well have been public land. We bought it, and posted it. For the first year, we were confronting trespassers on an almost daily bases. No calls to authorities were made, no charges filed, just a friendly " someone is taking care of this place now and there is no trespassing without permission". The second year, the same thing. Almost daily during season, we had trespassing. This time we threatened to file charges, and was a little more stern about it. From the neighbors monitoring the place and trail camera pictures, it was obvious that they weren't listening. Still we had a lot of trespassing and several were regular repeaters. Finally , we called the warden and told him to write a ticket to the first person he saw there that didn't have written permission. He did, and luckily it was one of the people that had been warned a few times by us. It didn't take long for word to get around that someone got a ticket there, and that the GW truck is in the area often, and that the owners were there often. We haven't had a problem with trespassing that we know of since. Some of those same people that were trespassing before still hunt there, but now they come and ask first and we know when they're there.

I read a study once about crime of opportunity. You'd be surprised at how many "good people" do bad things when an easy opportunity presents itself.


----------



## hailtothethief

Shad Rap said:


> So you say nothing is illegal, then go on to say maybe it was illegal?...a hefty fine and losing your license, fish, fishing equipment is enough penalty for me...needs to be something done regardless...so you're saying just let them do it?..you confused me...


Id say no wrongdoing in this case. The OP didnt specify the fish type, no pictures, no video. Suspicion is not proof. There's enough info to be suspicious but not enough to prove something illegal was done.


----------



## beaver

If there is enough to be suspicious, it's enough to warrant a call. Odds are they won't show up if they're in the middle of something important, but if not what's it hurt to have them come and check? At the least, they'll check license and bags and everyone legal will be on about their day. If they aren't legal, they'll either get a ticket or leave the area when they see them coming.


----------



## Shad Rap

hailtothethief said:


> Id say no wrongdoing in this case. The OP didnt specify the fish type, no pictures, no video. Suspicion is not proof. There's enough info to be suspicious but not enough to prove something illegal was done.


Right...which is why a phone call should have been made so the proper person can justify if a violation has been committed...no harm, no foul...thats what they are there for.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks

Hey guys. A friend brought this post to my attention. If you see clear indications of poaching behavior in Cleveland Metroparks please discreetly call Ranger Dispatch to report: (440) 331-5530 *PLEASE STORE THIS NUMBER IN YOUR PHONE IF YOU FISH IN METROPARKS* Thank you, Mike


----------



## laynhardwood

Cleveland Metroparks said:


> Hey guys. A friend brought this post to my attention. If you see clear indications of poaching behavior in Cleveland Metroparks please discreetly call Ranger Dispatch to report: (440) 331-5530 *PLEASE STORE THIS NUMBER IN YOUR PHONE IF YOU FISH IN METROPARKS* Thank you, Mike


Added to contacts thanks Mike


----------



## hailtothethief

Since we have the bossman in the house aside from 'trunking' is there other poaching behavior you look for?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

they need a show called To catch a poacher on dateline nbc with chris hansen as the host to confront them.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

hailtothethief, if you see a fish come in sideways or backwards and the fish is kept, theres a chance the fish was snagged and kept illegally.


----------



## Flathead76

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> they need a show called To catch a poacher on dateline nbc with chris hansen as the host to confront them.


Problem is that if it's hunting season most likely the poacher has a weapon. Don't think Chris wants to quit his day job to host that show.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

no it was steelhead I was close enough to see what kind of fish they were catching and ive been around them long enough to know the difference between a steelhead and a sucker even from a distance...and my bad for not calling it in but would have been pretty obvious as to who did call it in at the time and I do fish there a lot and didn't want any issues down the road ...is why the frustration...but that wont happen again...there cars were far enough away and in another lot so I didn't get a plate
Thank you Mike the number is in my phone and WILL call if I see that again.


----------



## devildave

Is a very serious Matter for sure...But kinda sounds like someone was sitting in their vehicle.. COUGH!! Jealous...That they left there rod at home.... Especially since it wasn't reported...Could be sucker's could be steel...Like said 4 guys allowed 8 fish ...Maybe one guy is keeping all the fish for his Buddy's to take home and smoke for them or even clean...Which is wishy-washy ..As long as everyone claims there fish...Who knows unless you ask....If you feel foul play is at stake. kindly walk up and be nosy and play dumb asking about there catch before making a phone call ...If its blatant then by all means 1800 poacher


----------



## TRIPLE-J

no jealousy here I catch enough to keep me very happy and usually more than others so..like I said was just getting warm and watchin guys fish had my rod with me...again I know the difference between a steelhead and a sucker been fishing for them probably longer than most....yes 4 guys are allowed 8 fish total but they all technically can only have 2 in their procession ....


----------



## FSZ

We've seen this before. They weren't keeping suckers trust me. Call it in to 1-800-poacher. Get a license plate if possible, if not a description of their person. We've had the wardens get a few scumbags. 

If I see someone violating I'll warn them, PUT THE FISH BACK OR QUIT FISHING! If they don't comply, I demand to see their license. Little known fact, in Ohio anyone can demand to see your license and you have to display it. I'll be honest I'm not afraid of a confrontation. And no.. I'm not law enforcement. Generally, if its gets heated someone will call assualt in progress and the police come quick. However, most scum backs down and leave because beside the fishing violations most of these bandalaro types have active warrants. If they leave at least I don't have to fish with pond scum when its cold.


----------



## beaver

And what if I don't show you my license? What are you going to do? I know what the book says, I just want to know what you're going to do about it.


----------



## TommyToTall

Wow..... Thank you to the men, women that buy fishing licenses. Thank you to the state fish and wildlife workers that use the money from the license sales to collect the millions of steelhead eggs and Milt. Thank you to the miracle of fertilization that we actually get an embryo. Thanks again to the fish and wildlife workers and (us fisherman/fisherwomen for money) for raising these individual fish until they are old enough to be released into the wild of our fresh water habit. Thank you the steelhead eating and growing to a size that is enjoyable for us to catch and for some of us to eat. And so just think of it as one single fish at a time from egg to net by means of man's hand because our rivers in Ohio for the most part won't naturally reproduce....... Now are you pissed?
No thank you to idiot people taking more fish than permitted. 
They are not free. 
That is the simple dumbed downed version obviously! There is a tremendous effort put into providing this excellent sport fish for all of us. When someone is abusing this privilege..... They are taking fishing opportunity from you, your friends and all the other good fishermen.


----------



## Shad Rap

beaver said:


> And what if I don't show you my license? What are you going to do? I know what the book says, I just want to know what you're going to do about it.


I've said the same thing...it's a silly rule...go ahead and try and make me show you my license...if you dont have a badge then you arent seeing a damn thing from me...plain and simple...dont care what the rules say.


----------



## FSZ

OK...so the poaching struck a nerve with me. 

Let me clarify my statement. I'm not afraid of a confrontation _with a poacher_. I'm not going to ask to see someone's license for the h*** of it. Or because the guy screws up my drift (unethical but not illegal). Or for any other reason other than being a poacher. I have no interest in a confrontation with law abiding person enjoying the outdoors. 

So... shad rap and beaver, I'm sure you won't have to worry about me asking for your license. 

But, to answer your question, what am I going to do if you refuse? That's easy. Since I would never ask to see someone's license unless they were poaching, I would report your original poaching violation and also the fact you failed to display your license on request.


----------



## ohihunter2014

I don't have a regs book in front of me but I'm 95% sure it says leo and not joe shmo how does joe shmo know a wildlife violation was commuted to even be legally and possibly violate illegal search and seizure constitutional rights.


----------



## beaver

So you determine someone is a poacher for whatever reason, why is it necessary to "demand to see their license" before reporting? Why not just report it? Why bring attention to it and give them a chance to leave. Why cause a confrontation that doesn't need to happen? 

I'm not beyond a confrontation if that's what has to happen, but to say you're not afraid to cause a confrontation when one doesn't need to happen just means you haven't confronted the right fella yet. 

You know what a license plate number and a statement will get the offender? Most likely a visit and a warning because it would be your word against his and he is probably a pretty good liar. If you confront the person , and they leave knowing that you're calling them in, do you believe they're going to keep condemning evidence? Do you think when the warden shows up at their house, they're going to admit their guilt? 

I don't know why the rule book reads that you are suppose to shown your license to ANYONE that requests it, but it's the dumbest thing I've ever read. If some random person ever comes to me while fishing (or doing anything for that matter) and asks for any form of identification from me, they better have a badge or at least a legitimate reason. Otherwise they will be politely told to screw off. If they persist, they'll be not so politely shown how. 

You're better off to call it in without confronting them, and it has nothing to do with being afraid of confrontation and everything to do with actually being able to prosecute them.


----------



## ohihunter2014

I know I'm the new guy here but I have to say come at me with that I want to see your license b.s and I'll be the one calling the cops on you and if you want to play tough guy I will take it as a threat to my safety because we are most likely in a somewhat secluded place and you might just get told to take a hike in another way. you have no clue who your confronting and what are you going to do if you find someone with a gun or that isn't scared and him and his fish steeling buddies beat the snot out of you? not trying to be a jerk but I've ran into some loony people in the woods. One guy didn't like me hunting near him and I just wanted to walk past him 1/4 mile but he was very persistent that I was going to go the other way. I know had I said screw you id have a bullet in me or a fist fight.


----------



## Shad Rap

ohihunter2014 said:


> I don't have a regs book in front of me but I'm 95% sure it says leo and not joe shmo how does joe shmo know a wildlife violation was commuted to even be legally and possibly violate illegal search and seizure constitutional rights.


Believe it or not, it does say you're supposed to produce your license when challenged by anyone...learned that a few years back...I couldnt believe it either...totally ridiculous...challenge the wrong person and you might be pushing up daisies before its over.


----------



## Shad Rap

FSZ said:


> OK...so the poaching struck a nerve with me.
> 
> Let me clarify my statement. I'm not afraid of a confrontation _with a poacher_. I'm not going to ask to see someone's license for the h*** of it. Or because the guy screws up my drift (unethical but not illegal). Or for any other reason other than being a poacher. I have no interest in a confrontation with law abiding person enjoying the outdoors.
> 
> So... shad rap and beaver, I'm sure you won't have to worry about me asking for your license.
> 
> But, to answer your question, what am I going to do if you refuse? That's easy. Since I would never ask to see someone's license unless they were poaching, I would report your original poaching violation and also the fact you failed to display your license on request.


And the 'failing to produce your license upon request' wouldnt stick...your word against mine...unless of course you were recording the incident...this keeps getting funnier...why would you care if a poacher has a license?


----------



## Racinray

Cleveland Metroparks said:


> Hey guys. A friend brought this post to my attention. If you see clear indications of poaching behavior in Cleveland Metroparks please discreetly call Ranger Dispatch to report: (440) 331-5530 *PLEASE STORE THIS NUMBER IN YOUR PHONE IF YOU FISH IN METROPARKS* Thank you, Mike


What's up Mike,long time no see. Me and Walt G Crickcritter were just laughing at our pics of the battle of Monkey island on the Grand way back when LMAO. Gotta hook up one day if you'll still fish with a Pa. Fish Hog. Send me a PM anytime. Ray


----------



## FSZ

The point is you get the persons name from the license so law enforcement can track him down, or if he refuses to show the license...well then its a safe bet he was up to no good, so the warden knows the complaint is worth looking into. Lets say you get reported....the warden may not write you a ticket for failure to produce the license (this time), and you may not get a ticket this time for littering, or poaching or whatever, but your name goes in the memory bank for the warden. 

Shad Rap, the fact you don't like the law...call your state legislator. Of course you'll have to identify yourself they won't take anonymous complaints or suggestions.


----------



## beaver

The wardens already have a memory bank full of names, just like you probably do, and I know I do. Knowing who is doing it isn't the problem. Being able to catch them with enough evidence to prosecute them is the problem. 

Being the Paul Blart of the spillway doesn't help anyone but the offender. If they don't think they're caught, they aren't so cautious. Once they're on alert, they don't make too many mistakes. 

From a law enforcement perspective, the publics help is both appreciated and needed. However, it's frustrating when people help too much. 

Our justice system is a tricky thing anymore and one might say that it is designed for the criminals. It is too easy for someone to get off on a technicality, and unfortunately a lot of judges look at wildlife violations as a waste of their time anyway. I don't agree with it, but that's the unfortunate reality of things.


----------



## FSZ

Beaver, consider this. If law enforcement as a whole wanted the license inspection law rescinded, me thinks ODNR/DOW would ask for a law change and the state legislature would quickly oblige. 

So, from a law enforcement perspective the law must have more benefit (described earlier) than cost (the cost being arguments, etc when asked to produce your license). However, I understand that you may not agree and respect your opinion. 

I've been asked to produce my license. No problem. I'll take it out and display it in the air. Could be a Joe Shmo asking...could be an undercover warden, I've seen it. 

If the requesting party wants a closer look (as if to read my name), I just ask to see his in the same manner as well. He will either oblige and we have both complied with the law, or he will not want to display his and he will leave, ending the matter. In my mind this is the appropriate, ethical and legal way to respond to a request to produce your license. And I bet the DOW would agree. 

If you fish enough, a day will come when a plain clothes law enforcement will ask to see your license and if you don't produce it he will explain the law and why its there.


----------



## beaver

I just asked a wildlife officer about it and the answer I got was (and I quote) " that law is designed for landowners that have trespassers, not for idiots trying to act like the game warden".


----------



## beaver

He also went on to say that it's one of those laws that is never actually enforced. 

But it is a law. ORC 1533.32 for anyone interested.


----------



## mountainbikingrn

I have to agree with everybody else. This is the exact reason that I seek out spots where nobody is around, I enjoy fly fishing for solitude. I am not a poacher (I have kept 2 fish of the hundreds I have caught because they were gill hooked and bleeding out)! I will leave the combat fishing to everyone else. I will trade a double digit day combat fishing at the popular spots for a single digit day in solitude!


----------



## TRIPLE-J

mountain I'm with you


mountainbikingrn said:


> I have to agree with everybody else. This is the exact reason that I seek out spots where nobody is around, I enjoy fly fishing for solitude. I am not a poacher (I have kept 2 fish of the hundreds I have caught because they were gill hooked and bleeding out)! I will leave the combat fishing to everyone else. I will trade a double digit day combat fishing at the popular spots for a single digit day in solitude!


 mountain I'm with you on the solitude thing ...one of the main reasons I started trolling instead of actually hitting the rivers.....but I still enjoy fishing from the shore every now and then and have met some really good people ..and some not so good


----------



## mountainbikingrn

TRIPLE-J said:


> mountain I'm with you
> 
> mountain I'm with you on the solitude thing ...one of the main reasons I started trolling instead of actually hitting the rivers.....but I still enjoy fishing from the shore every now and then and have met some really good people ..and some not so good


I have met some good friends on the river too, but that is because we were like minded and putting miles on the boots getting away from the sea of humanity!


----------



## FSZ

beaver said:


> I just asked a wildlife officer about it and the answer I got was (and I quote) " that law is designed for landowners that have trespassers, not for idiots trying to act like the game warden".


So, let me understand this. According to this warden you declined to name, landowners can act like wardens? I mean, a "landowner" asking for a license because he observed a violation ("tresspassing") and a fisherman asking for a license because he observed aviolation (lets say, overbagging)... its the same thing. Both are asking for a license for the same "reason". 

Assuming you called an warden (they are well trained and would not refer to law abiding sportsman as "idiots",), he is most likely under 40 and doesn't know the true history of the statute. The law has been on the books forever and pre-dates the steelhead program and even the coho program. There was no "tresspassing problem" that would trigger the need for the law when it was put on the books, so it must have been put on the books for some other reason. I fished the rivers before the stocking programs for other species, tresspassing was not an issue, and even now it is not a major issue compared to hunting. 

But again...a landowner gets a pass to check licenses but not other taxpayers/sportsman? What makes him more knowledgeable about the law than all the other Joe Shmos?


----------



## Shad Rap

FSZ said:


> The point is you get the persons name from the license so law enforcement can track him down, or if he refuses to show the license...well then its a safe bet he was up to no good, so the warden knows the complaint is worth looking into. Lets say you get reported....the warden may not write you a ticket for failure to produce the license (this time), and you may not get a ticket this time for littering, or poaching or whatever, but your name goes in the memory bank for the warden.
> 
> Shad Rap, the fact you don't like the law...call your state legislator. Of course you'll have to identify yourself they won't take anonymous complaints or suggestions.


The point is you miss the point...I could care less about that law...I've never been checked by a warden, let alone a plain clothes warden in 35 years of hunting or fishing...so thats that...and I dont plan on being checked in the future either...and I am a law abiding outdoorsman...bottom line is it should be called in before trying to take the problem in your own hands...because once you intervene, the evidence or whatever evidence the officer will be able to obtain are diminished...even when you run across a trespasser...or a guy bagging too many fish or whatever...if you wanna be a hero, go ahead...not me.


----------



## beaver

FSZ said:


> So, let me understand this. According to this warden you declined to name, landowners can act like wardens? I mean, a "landowner" asking for a license because he observed a violation ("tresspassing") and a fisherman asking for a license because he observed aviolation (lets say, overbagging)... its the same thing. Both are asking for a license for the same "reason".
> 
> Assuming you called an warden (they are well trained and would not refer to law abiding sportsman as "idiots",), he is most likely under 40 and doesn't know the true history of the statute. The law has been on the books forever and pre-dates the steelhead program and even the coho program. There was no "tresspassing problem" that would trigger the need for the law when it was put on the books, so it must have been put on the books for some other reason. I fished the rivers before the stocking programs for other species, tresspassing was not an issue, and even now it is not a major issue compared to hunting.
> 
> But again...a landowner gets a pass to check licenses but not other taxpayers/sportsman? What makes him more knowledgeable about the law than all the other Joe Shmos?


I'm not mentioning names ,because it's irrelevant. I will say that you're 100% wrong on your description. 

Nothing makes him more knowledgeable, however the fact that it is happening on his land gives him more of a reason for asking for identification. 

As far as the law dating back whenever, I'm only 33 and I remember not that long ago when we were all required to keep our licenses pinned to our backs where they were visible. So to me that law would be null. 

If you can name me one time that you ever actually accomplished a prosecution by asking to see someone's fishing license or one time that you've ever seen someone get a ticket because they didn't show you their license, I'll eat my words.


----------



## FSZ

beaver said:


> Nothing makes him more knowledgeable, however the fact that it is happening on his land gives him more of a reason for asking for identification.


Gotta disagree, based on your logic.... he should avoid confrontation and call the warden. As a side note, I know a youth who was recently "chased off" alleged private property while fishing. A check of the county plat book revealed the complaining "property owner" didn't own the land it question. 




beaver said:


> all required to keep our licenses pinned to our backs where they were visible


In Ohio, I'm not aware that we've never had to display _fishing_ licenses on our outer garment/vest since 1960, yet the license production rule was on the books. We did have to display our _hunting_ license at one time but that law was changed. So your statement is factually incorrect.



beaver said:


> If you can name me one time that you ever actually accomplished a prosecution by asking to see someone's fishing license


Never said there has ever been a prosecution. Not once. Check the thread...in fact, I said its _likely _no citation will be given. I also said I would only ask to see a license if I felt someone was violating fish/game laws...and as such, you'd never hear me ask for your license. Yet, you continue the thread. 

And, would you show your license to a "property owner" who is alleging trespassing on your part? Hard to tell, because one one hand you say the law is dumb and you won't follow it because a friend says you won't get a ticket. But on the other hand you say it is ok for a landowner to ask but not another sportsman. 

I'm sure the guy keeping 3 steelhead or the guy zipping fish for eggs has the same logic as you....I don't like the law, I won't get a ticket anyway, so I'm not going to follow it.


----------



## Shad Rap

FSZ said:


> OK...so the poaching struck a nerve with me.
> 
> Let me clarify my statement. I'm not afraid of a confrontation _with a poacher_. I'm not going to ask to see someone's license for the h*** of it. Or because the guy screws up my drift (unethical but not illegal). Or for any other reason other than being a poacher. I have no interest in a confrontation with law abiding person enjoying the outdoors.
> 
> So... shad rap and beaver, I'm sure you won't have to worry about me asking for your license.
> 
> But, to answer your question, what am I going to do if you refuse? That's easy. Since I would never ask to see someone's license unless they were poaching, I would report your original poaching violation and also the fact you failed to display your license on request.


You said that you would only ask to see someones license if they were a poacher...once again, if they are poaching then what does it matter if they have a license?..why even approach a poacher?..and then ask to see their license?..you would be in the minority on this one and a game warden would tell you the same thing...the warden would say dont approach the individual or individuals...the warden would want to be notified immediately and would want to confront the individual his/her self...and then if you want to come forward as a witness then thats fine and dandy...thats all I'm saying...guess we'll agree to disagree.


----------



## Shad Rap

FSZ said:


> The point is you get the persons name from the license so law enforcement can track him down, or if he refuses to show the license...well then its a safe bet he was up to no good, so the warden knows the complaint is worth looking into. Lets say you get reported....the warden may not write you a ticket for failure to produce the license (this time), and you may not get a ticket this time for littering, or poaching or whatever, but your name goes in the memory bank for the warden.
> 
> Shad Rap, the fact you don't like the law...call your state legislator. Of course you'll have to identify yourself they won't take anonymous complaints or suggestions.


And I'm not the only one that doesnt like the law, the people that are supposed to enforce it dont care for it either...thats why its not enforced...doesnt make a difference to me one way or another...no person without some sort of badge/identification is seeing my license.


----------



## FSZ

We will have to agree to disagree, and thats OK. if we all agree about everything life would be dull. 

Since you asked why not let the warden handle it, I'll answer. The warden may never get to it. He may be busy. Whatever. Meanwhile, the poacher takes 4, 6, 8 however many steelhead and never gets caught. And now the poacher is empowered, because he did it in front of other people who didn't say a word. If someone steps in and says something, he _might _stop. At least for that day. Maybe a few fish are saved. 

He also might go somewhere else and continue. He may also do it another day. I get that. But he sure isn't ever going to stop and think twice (barring an effective prosecution at some point) if no one ever says anything. 

I expect a warden. "for the record" to say let DOW handle it. But again, the DOW _isn't asking for the law to be changed. _Kind of makes you think why.


----------



## DenOhio

It is shameful folks, if they did, break the rules of the outdoors. I would like to believe folks are honest. I am saddened to think someone would intentionally do stuff like that. My dad and pap taught us boys to be good stewards of the outdoors. Nothing illegal, immoral or unethical was how we were raised. I feel most outdoor folks share that belief. Really, stealing extra fish? Hell, Long Johns has plenty. It's pretty simple, I enjoy catching so throwing them back in I manage to catch all I wish. I fish with nobody that would do that sort of thing. Play by the rules and leave it better than you find it!


----------



## matticito

Don't know about in ohio, but other states and canada often take your truck as well.


----------



## matticito

I've called before at pymatuning someone had undersized fish. I don't think anybody every showed up. Forget the number I had called, but it was something I googled. Could have been 1800poacher. Could have been OH state parks.


----------



## ohihunter2014

its better to find the county wardens number and call it and leave a message.


----------



## Shad Rap

matticito said:


> I've called before at pymatuning someone had undersized fish. I don't think anybody every showed up. Forget the number I had called, but it was something I googled. Could have been 1800poacher. Could have been OH state parks.


Yep...and thats another issue...not enough of these guys around when you need one.


----------



## CaptainFishpond

Id have to laugh if some center pin drift hoggin goon asked to see my license. 

Ironically a ranger came up on me today (no rod in hand, not on the water, still getting geared up) asked how many I caught and I said I didnt hit the water yet. Asked him if he wanted to see my liscense, he said "na, your good to go. Have fun"

Pretty cool ranger.


----------



## fishing pole

I've been checked multiple times down in the CVNP. Rangers seem to be around quite often


----------



## Osmerus

Just a heads up, Im pretty sure the DNR Wildlife Officer position in Cuyahoga is currently vacant and waiting to be filled. They cant keep guys in Cuyahoga for any extended period of time. Still call 1800 poacher or any local metropark ranger for help.


----------



## ohihunter2014

Osmerus said:


> Just a heads up, Im pretty sure the DNR Wildlife Officer position in Cuyahoga is currently vacant and waiting to be filled. They cant keep guys in Cuyahoga for any extended period of time. Still call 1800 poacher or any local metropark ranger for help.


they probably get bored cause there is no where to really hunt in Cuyahoga county. I seen the Cuyahoga guy spending more time at spencer lake the last few years


----------



## laynhardwood

ohihunter2014 said:


> they probably get bored cause there is no where to really hunt in Cuyahoga county. I seen the Cuyahoga guy spending more time at spencer lake the last few years


The wildlife officer you see at Spencer Lake lives on River Corners road and is a very nice guy. I have seen him several times and talked to him about fishing and hunting.


----------



## beaver

Osmerus said:


> Just a heads up, Im pretty sure the DNR Wildlife Officer position in Cuyahoga is currently vacant and waiting to be filled. They cant keep guys in Cuyahoga for any extended period of time. Still call 1800 poacher or any local metropark ranger for help.


They still have an officer there. It being vacant just means they don't have anyone who has bid on the spot permanent yet, or they just haven't posted it yet. That's what "at large" officers are for. They hire them in as "at large" and move them around as needed, until they get enough seniority to bid on an open County to remain in.


----------



## ohihunter2014

laynhardwood said:


> The wildlife officer you see at Spencer Lake lives on River Corners road and is a very nice guy. I have seen him several times and talked to him about fishing and hunting.


I know officer Moore the medina guy I have dealt with him in the past. awesome guy. last year pheasant hunting spencer the Cuyahoga guy was sitting out there said he had nothing to do in his county.


----------

